
The 30 best business cards of 2011 - miller_f
http://blogof.francescomugnai.com/2011/11/the-30-best-business-cards-of-2011/
======
MrEnigma
A lot of these are quite awesome.

I think my favorite has to be the bicycle store one, since it's completely
functional (can be used under a slash in the tire to prevent a tube from
coming through). It also means that you're all but guaranteed to have it in
their wallet.

Ultimately the best part of lot of these is that even though they will costa
lot, people will hang on to them. The downside is, that everyone will want
one...

